# Longer Linking cords for Led undercabinet lighting



## Jim H. (Feb 18, 2014)

anyone have a source for longer lengths similar to this LCORD-0518LD?  I recently purchased a light
bar from Lowes and it works nicely.  I have it on the left side of the sink under the cabinets and have it plugged
into an outlet that is controlled by the same switch as my recessed lighting.  I need something to go into the cabinet, up the top then over to the other cabinet (so I can hide wires) then down to the other led which will be mounted on the right side of the sink.  I tried google and no luck......hoping someone has an idea.  I really do not want to spend 17.99 on the small ones.....they can be connected to each other but the cost will be more then the lightbar!


----------



## Jim H. (Feb 24, 2014)

The cord looks like any other 18 or 16 size 2 wire cord.  Did a quick experiment with lampcord and it worked like a charm!  Now to finish the install.  Saved about 95 bucks in wiring....


----------



## fbelec (Mar 5, 2014)

i know this answer can go with just about anything in a house, but making your own won't be UL approved. if something happened (fire) you won't be covered. more work but how about coming of the recessed on the otherside and install a outlet in the cabinet or above the cabinet and install a second lightbar. that would be done to code this way. a second benefit to this install would be if one lightbar failed the other works. also if the wire that would run between the lightbars is running 120 volts and not 12 you would have to run a three wire cable for grounding. hope this helps.


----------



## Jim H. (Mar 5, 2014)

The linking cord that comes with each light (to connect multiple lights) just has proprietary plug ends.  The wire is only 18 or 16 guage.....nothing special.  They just want to rock your pockets with 18 bucks for each 22 inch length.  Hope that makes sense......


----------



## fbelec (Mar 5, 2014)

sometimes i have to install these things. as far as my opinion they should supply the connectors and some wire and you could cut to length. some don't make a good system to plug together lights side by side. these led undercabinet lights are a great idea, but these companies make junk pc boards so they fail. other companies make it so that you can only use their companies drivers or you'll cut the led life from 50,000 hours to 100 hours. and you can't dim them except with their dimmer that electric code wise has to be put in it's own switch box. the only undercabinet fixture that i am aware of that can run with a driver (dc volts) or a transformer (ac volts) is the juno track but they are not that bright. white counter ok but not a black one


----------



## Jim H. (Mar 6, 2014)

We used a brand at Lowe's called Utilitech pro.  Low profile, 2' long.....so far so good.  Thanks.......


----------

